# cant wait



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

hi guys im leaving sat nov 1st to hunt in your great state i cant wait to see the old friends ive made over the years also to make some new ones and to watch my 2 young pups work and watch my old man at 11.5 yrs show the young onea a thing or two its going to be awsome tabes


----------

